# Render Effects at startup



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

is there a way to make a startup init.d script that will run render effects at startup? i want to make it so that the "calibrated" option loads at startup instead of the harsh cool preset htc ships with.i hate having to manually set it with the ugly widget or go through the settings.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

bumpity bump


----------

